# gas connectors



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we needed a gas conector to fill up our lpg tank ans as we were in birmingham we went to midlands motorhomes near coventry we paid 38 pound plus vat coming to 44.95 we then went to nec on the gaslow stand they were 17 pound. most rv places charge about 40 pound so be careful and shop around


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

£17 was that for the gaslow system one or the American to uk converter
Geo


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

that was for an american to uk connection it was idfentical to the one we bought


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Shame I couldn't find them on their site...I'd buy them at that price!


----------

